# How Long Did it Take your Pup



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

So... I was lay in bed doing my normal rant to Callum worrying and discussing everything. And i had an idea of a really useful thread. 

Everyone gives such wonderful advise on here and its amazing but would it not be wonderful if we had a thread where people put their progression into a time frame?

Last night i found myself saying 'i read that i should be doing this'.... but how long will it take??? 

i know it varies from dog to dog but having a place where everyone writes their personal time frames will be of great value to new puppy owners. 

Because like me i am constantly thinking is Daisy being slow at picking these things up. Am i expecting too much too soon?

so....

1. How long did it take to house train your puppy?

2. How long did it take for your puppy to get used to the crate?

3. How long did it take for your puppy to be happy being left along (during the day)? 

4. How long did it take for your puppy to not cry at night? 

5. How long did it take for your puppy to get used to the car?

6. How long did it take your puppy to learn SIT?

7. How long did it take your puppy to learn DOWN (LAY DOWN)?

8. How long did it take for your puppy to learn LEAVE? 

9. How long did it take for your puppy to hold it in all night? 

So thats all i can thing of for now... i hope this idea will be useful for everyone. I would very much appreciate everyone to answer the questions with your personal experience which each puppy you have had.

I think this thread could be fantastic help to all new first time puppy owners.

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

1. How long did it take to house train your puppy?

She was fully house trained at 4 and a half months.

2. How long did it take for your puppy to get used to the crate?

She slept in her crate the first night and had time outs for napping in there too so she adapted to it in about 3 days.

3. How long did it take for your puppy to be happy being left along (during the day)? 

We crate her when she is left alone longest having been 4 hours but she is fine with it. She has a few toys in there and it's in a room with a fan for noise so she is fine in there and seems happy.

4. How long did it take for your puppy to not cry at night?

She whimpered a bit the first night and cried if she had to go to the bathroom but for the most part she was quiet from 10pm to 4am within a few months she was quiet til 8am. 

5. How long did it take for your puppy to get used to the car?

She was fine with the car since we picked her up as a baby. She does whine some when we go for a drive but eventually she quiets down.

6. How long did it take your puppy to learn SIT?

She was sitting at 9 weeks amazing what treats can do!

7. How long did it take your puppy to learn DOWN (LAY DOWN)?

She also did down at 9 weeks, treats again. Sit and down were the first two commands I thought her she learned really quickly!

8. How long did it take for your puppy to learn LEAVE? 

She only learned this when we went to puppy class she was 5 months. She will leave it in the house but outside forget it and she is 9 months now. I am always taking stuff out of her mouth on walks!

9. How long did it take for your puppy to hold it in all night? 

She was pretty good at about 3 months she would last from 10pm to 5am. That is when I get up anyway but now she can hold it til 7 am.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

1. How long did it take to house train your puppy?
** Lady took longer to house train, I would say she wasn't solid until 7 months**

2. How long did it take for your puppy to get used to the crate?
** 3 weeks, I slept on the couch next to her in sight then slowly had to move her away from me untill I could finally get back to my own bed**

3. How long did it take for your puppy to be happy being left along (during the day)? 
** HA! ummmm she still isnt happy when we leave, lol, but really she was fine at about 4 months to be left**

4. How long did it take for your puppy to not cry at night? 
**3 weeks**

5. How long did it take for your puppy to get used to the car?
** no time at all, she prefers to go on the highway though, she will wimper on city streets***
6. How long did it take your puppy to learn SIT?
*** one day and she had it mastered...made up for all the other ones she was behind on I guess***

7. How long did it take your puppy to learn DOWN (LAY DOWN)?
** at about 1 week we had this one down, not one week of age, one week working on it**

8. How long did it take for your puppy to learn LEAVE? 
** she is pretty good at this one too, unless it is something she really doesnt want to give you...this was about 2 weeks of working on it**

9. How long did it take for your puppy to hold it in all night?
** she was about 16 weeks old**


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

polly1harg said:


> So... I was lay in bed doing my normal rant to Callum worrying and discussing everything. And i had an idea of a really useful thread.
> 
> Everyone gives such wonderful advise on here and its amazing but would it not be wonderful if we had a thread where people put their progression into a time frame?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So I got them exactly at 10 weeks and they will be 20 weeks this Thursday. 

1. How long did it take to house train your puppy?

So I think they really started getting it around week 15. Now training me took a couple of weeks longer so around week 17. 

2. How long did it take for your puppy to get used to the crate?

They walked right in day 1, thank goodness. I think it also helped that their crates were next to each other so it didn't seem as lonely and scary. 

3. How long did it take for your puppy to be happy being left along (during the day)? 

So I don't leave them during the day alone for more than 3 hours. When I did leave them it would be inside their crates and they would whimper for a couple of minutes and settle. Now leave them in a different room where they can see me, the barking/whining/screeching does not stop. Actually they take turns so its constant for me. 

4. How long did it take for your puppy to not cry at night? 

They never cried at night. Again I think since they were litter mates that helped. 

5. How long did it take for your puppy to get used to the car?

Since they came on a plane I think the car ride was a piece of cake. They are actually great with that. 

6. How long did it take your puppy to learn SIT?

Day 1 - 5 trials for both. 

7. How long did it take your puppy to learn DOWN (LAY DOWN)?

A few days after sit, about 10 times to get it down. 

8. How long did it take for your puppy to learn LEAVE? 

Working on it. Pretty good with food in my hand (started around week 12). Anything on the ground during the walk or in the yard - yeah, still working on it. 

9. How long did it take for your puppy to hold it in all night? 

15 weeks 10pm to 5am. But really I think more to do with taking them out of the crate and bringing them into bed. Now to get me to hold it all night, I think they'd like to train me on that. 


Overall I think some things took longer (leave it and sleeping through the night) since I had two but others were easier (car, crating, lay down). I wonder if having older dogs helped some reach these milestones earlier.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

House training means what exactly? How long do they have to not have an accident to deem them "house trained"?


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 13, 2013)

Fab thread Polly, very useful for future puppy owners like me x


----------



## markt3857 (Apr 20, 2013)

1. How long did it take to house train your puppy?

Marcie is now fully house trained. She's now 19 weeks but there have been no accidents for 2-3 weeks

2. How long did it take for your puppy to get used to the crate?

from the 1st night but she did have our elder one in the kitchen with her so that probably helped

3. How long did it take for your puppy to be happy being left along (during the day)? 

Again she has the elder one with her who hated being left alone till Marcie arrived! We watch them on Skype while we're out and there have been no problems

4. How long did it take for your puppy to not cry at night? 

Hasn't cried at night since being with us

5. How long did it take for your puppy to get used to the car?

This has taken longer than we expected. barked/cried for ages but its down to the occassional whine now! don't think its the car! )

6. How long did it take your puppy to learn SIT?

1st week

7. How long did it take your puppy to learn DOWN (LAY DOWN)?

1st week

8. How long did it take for your puppy to learn LEAVE? 

not sure on this one......probably around 12-13 weeks?/

9. How long did it take for your puppy to hold it in all night? 

from 1st night


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

SamRinde said:


> House training means what exactly? How long do they have to not have an accident to deem them "house trained"?


I think when they go a substantial length of time without having an accident. When you feel they understand and make an effort to go outside.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

1. House training- Dexter was pretty much fine at 8 weeks, Bonnie took forever! 

2. Crate- training- They arrived crate trained but only ever tolerated it, never liked it. I ditched it very quickly.

3.Being left alone- they don't mind if I am out as they sleep, but if I am at home they both 
have to be with me.

4. They never cried at night as they sleep in my room.

5.They have always been fine in the car as long as they aren't in the boot in a crate.

6.They both learnt to sit at 8 weeks.

7. They both learnt lie down at 8 weeks.

8. Leave, Bonnie always obeys leave, Dexter never does!

9. They never had an accident at night.


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

This thread is going well lets see if we can get more people leaving their experiences for new puppy owners!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki is a cavapoodliepoo
so....

1. How long did it take to house train your puppy?
Completely reliable by 19 weeks - from about 15 weeks it was literally just an occasional piddle when no one noticed she needed out - time most likely to be an accident was between 5:30-7:00 when I was busy with tea, homework, music practice, kids were in and out, husband coming in from work - puppy, what puppy?!

2. How long did it take for your puppy to get used to the crate?
Never used one

3. How long did it take for your puppy to be happy being left along (during the day)? 
Right from the start, when she was sleepy we'd give her a cuddle and pop her in her bed in the kitchen - so she got used to sleeping there. After a few days if you put her in the kitchen she'd go and climb in her bed. MY OH made a weld mesh gate - she could fit through a baby gate...

4. How long did it take for your puppy to not cry at night? 
First three nights she was pretty noisy - difficult for her in that teenage sons would wander in and out of the kitchen after she had gone to bed and then she'd get disturbed. I used to pop down and give her a cuddle until she got dozy and then pop her in her bed. From night four she slept from about 11 til 6:00am

5. How long did it take for your puppy to get used to the car?
She was very noisy!!! Probably 4-5 months before she did not yip and screech for first part of journey although it got steadily better before than - first trip cried for almost an hour - in the end was down to couple of minutes and then she'd subside and enjoy a cuddle.

6. How long did it take your puppy to learn SIT?
No time at all - she'd do anything for food!!

7. How long did it take your puppy to learn DOWN (LAY DOWN)?
No time at all - she'd do anything for food!!

8. How long did it take for your puppy to learn LEAVE? 
mmmm I'll get back to you on that one - she loves to knick an item and high tail it up the garden.... On walks she will leave as long as I yell before she has it in her mouth....

9. How long did it take for your puppy to hold it in all night? 

First night two wees one poo
Second night one wee
Third night clean and dry and has been ever since 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

1. How long did it take to house train your puppy?

14 weeks rings a bell, maybe only isolated accidents after that.. I would say 18 weeks for definite trust in her not peeing indoors. 

2. How long did it take for your puppy to get used to the crate?

Less than 1 week

3. How long did it take for your puppy to be happy being left along (during the day)? 

up to 4 hours 12 weeks, more than 4 hours 14 weeks... She just slept we think!

4. How long did it take for your puppy to not cry at night? 

Lola didn't cry at night other than if she needed toilet. Wanted to pee around 3-4 am for first week

5. How long did it take for your puppy to get used to the car?

no car issues 

6. How long did it take your puppy to learn SIT?

Sit was cracked by 12 weeks

7. How long did it take your puppy to learn DOWN (LAY DOWN)?

properly... 14-15 weeks

8. How long did it take for your puppy to learn LEAVE? 

Waiting before taking treat or eating food was around 14 weeks. Leave it took a little longer, probably around 20 weeks and even now can take some coaxing if she has something really good! 

9. How long did it take for your puppy to hold it in all night? 

Last toilet at night 2230 first toilet in the morning 0630 from 11 weeks.


----------

